# Functional Abdominal Pain in Children-NY Times



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not IBS but a closely related disorder. Mentions Dr. DiLorenzo from Ohio State and Dr. VanTilburg from UNC. From today's paper, so very currenthttp://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/23/health/23klass.htm


----------

